
Apple Rejects Dictionary App for Containing Swear Words - AjJi
http://mashable.com/2009/08/05/apple-rejects-ninjawords/
======
brk
These Apple App-store stories aren't really "news" anymore.

I think that anyone developing for the app store is fully (painfully?) aware
of the fact that the approval process is somewhat of a blackbox, with an
element of randomness thrown in for good measure.

Apple appears to want to ensure that the App Store doesn't get overrun with
porn, and are clearly deluged with tons of submissions (ref: the story the
other day about the wonk that was submitting something like 15 new apps every
day).

Although Apple has a rightfully earned reputation as a "it's our way or the
highway" type of company to work with, I think most reasonable people would
assume that they also do not want to discourage developers from creating
quality content for the iPhone/iPod platform.

I would prefer to see a more detailed account of an app submission and reject
loop (with feedback, changes, timelines, etc.) than another story about some
app getting rejected for what seems like a baseless reason.

